# a day in the life of...



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i thought it would be fun to start a "Day in the Life of [insert cockatiel's name]" thread. 

what you have to do is: take photos of your bird\birdies throughout the day and then post them up here along with rough time frames, and explanations of what they did\do. 

an example would be a photo of them having breakfast, playing, having their lunch nap, cage time, dinner, evening cuddles. you get the idea 

i'll attempt to do my day tomorrow  looking forward to seeing your days!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ohh I like this
Should be interesting


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, here is my Tony, he has a variety of activities throughout the day.
1) Morning dig through the trash, while mom is cleaning the rodents
2) Mountain climbing on a cord to get to the lamp just to freak mom out
3) Mom and I hanging out together
4) TV time - "No one is watching TV until I say so"
5) Dinner with mom, more like "I will steal a bite of the enchiladas from mom's plate" (he doesn't really eat that, just likes to stomp all over it, LOL)
I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

gorgeous day eduardo! love it 
i forgot to do mine, but i've got my alarm set for tomorrow now


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks! I look forward to seeing your pictures


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's some of Hanks day. My cellphone is bad with pictures

Morning:
Eating her morning snack- Dill(her favorite)










Sit next to my face, preen, and beg for scritches










Rest of day:

Be a velcro bird 



















Play in her tray of fun things



















Hangs out on her ceiling wreath









Night:

Watches TV with me from the arm of the chair











She also spends hours being crazy and flying/ acting like a nut but I can't get a picture


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Here is Ziggy's day!

I cover him at night because of night frights. Here's what it looks like right before I wake him up....










Then I uncover him and he always greets me with heart wings and some strutting. 

Good morning, bird!










Then we sit in our chair together and Ziggy does heart-wings while he sings to my foot:










Then he comes back and takes a nap on my keyboard while I study. Corporate law is just too dry for him.










Later, he gets his veggie treat for the day! He LOVES corn and peas!










Then, later at night, we have bonding time in our chair again, where he likes to sit on my foot and preen, leaving bird flakes all over my pants and exploding dust into the air:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute 
I love this thread


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ziggy is adorable!

I love the cover over his cage its really cute

Ps- I love the Tommy picture in your sig


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Ziggy is adorable!
> 
> I love the cover over his cage its really cute
> 
> Ps- I love the Tommy picture in your sig


Thank you  It's actually just fabric I got at a craft store! I wanted something thinner than a towel, and the print was just too cute.

And that's Tommy's face for everyone who approaches who isn't Mom. LOL!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ziggy's so cute - that photo of him napping on the laptop made my heart melt


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm in love with his cover 

here's our day:

*8:30 - time to get out of the cage!*

Bjorn comes straight to me. Ollie heads to the sky\baskets.

















*9:00 - fresh seeds for breakfast.*










and Ollie shares my breakfast - it's a morning ritual  she loves toast!










*10:00 - wild flying all around the dining room and adventuring on top of the blinds.*










*scritches time!*










*11ish - Bjorn has a big singsong and Ollie tries to chew books.*










*12:30 - home time.*
i give them broccoli or crackers or rosemary to keep them entertained in the afternoon 









and that's their morning. they're out for about 4 hours, free range. then the afternoon is cage time, and sometimes they come out at night depending how generous i am


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Love those pics. That bookcase looks lovely, I want it  How do you get them down from there? It looks rather tall, lol.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, the double scritches pic has to be one of the cutest things ever!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha the bookcase is very tall! It's the bird's absolute favorite  since Bjorn learnt recall i just call him and he flies to me and then i pop him home. Ollie's more challenging: she has good and bad days but she loves it so much i don't have the heart to ban her.

And double scritches are a must. Otherwise they suffer from serious jealousy issues


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

They are the two most beautiful tiels I have ever seen! Just awesome mutations! Are they siblings?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Ccollin13, I just love that picture where Ziggy sleeps in front of the computer "Corporate law is just too dry for him" LOL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankie  and no they're unrelated


----------

